# My Beautiful Indigo.



## LynandIndigo

Hi. Everyone!!!! I have taken some photo's of my beautiful Indigo.. Thought i'd share some photo's with you all... Indigo has a different expression on his face in every photo i take.. Please enjoy..

Oh look at me aren't i so cute and adorable.


See my big spots.


The light from the window makes my face look white when i am really yellow.


Pay attention Mum i am on my pillow and you can't have it. Move over..This is mine.


My mum sure has me i am stuck. But i love cuddles and a kiss from my mum.


Another Favorite places i like to spend my time.


Sorry Mum you aren't getting this glass of water it is all mine..


Carrot on my face.


I like to joke around with my Mum


Preening time. I love to make myself beautiful for my budgie friends on Talk Budgies.




Gee it is so hard to get to the end of my tail.


Just hanging around.


Which toy will i play with first.


Play time on the floor.


I love to show off.


Are i so beautiful.




Indigo with his new toy.




Time out on my Mum's knee.


My mum says i look adorable in this photo.


Watch out Mum i have my eye on you..


My favorite pillow


I am so cute.


----------



## despoinaki

Supermodel Indigo! Always ready for some pics to be taken, the ultimate budgie star!!  Thank you for sharing, Lyn! It made my day!


----------



## SolBudgie

That is one handsome budgie! I love his colors so much, he's beautiful


----------



## Impeckable

As Despina says Indi is a supermodel, you can see in every photo how proud he is, he's posing as if to say "everyone look at me, I'm No1"


----------



## LynandIndigo

despoinaki said:


> Supermodel Indigo! Always ready for some pics to be taken, the ultimate budgie star!!  Thank you for sharing, Lyn! It made my day!


Thank you Despina... I think Indi knows he is a budgie star he has to impress his budgie friends... I am glad my photos made your day..





SolBudgie said:


> That is one handsome budgie! I love his colors so much, he's beautiful


Thank you.. I think so to..



Impeckable said:


> As Despina says Indi is a supermodel, you can see in every photo how proud he is, he's posing as if to say "everyone look at me, I'm No1"


Thank you Pete. I'm sure that is what Indigo is thinking in his mind.. I am No 1 and so cute..


----------



## nuxi

Beautiful photos,Lyn! I think Indi has the makings of a star!:star:


----------



## Kate C

Beautiful pictures Lyn. And of course it goes without saying that Indi is beautiful. He just loves having his picture taken.


----------



## BabyArlo

Lyn you realy do have the sweetest littel bird, he looks like hes having the time of hes life bless him, so funny.:budgie:


----------



## Bethanyi

*What an excellent set of pictures Lyn 
I like the one where he is in-between the two toys... he looks like he is showing of his muscles 

*


----------



## LynandIndigo

nuxi said:


> Beautiful photos,Lyn! I think Indi has the makings of a star!:star:


Thank you Gaby..



Kate C said:


> Beautiful pictures Lyn. And of course it goes without saying that Indi is beautiful. He just loves having his picture taken.


Thank you Kate.. I think my. Indi is beautiful to his eyes get me Everytime..



babygeorge said:


> Lyn you realy do have the sweetest littel bird, he looks like hes having the time of hes life bless him, so funny.:budgie:


Thank you. It does look like that he is having the time of his life I spend every minute of the day with him..



Bethanyi said:


> *What an excellent set of pictures Lyn
> I like the one where he is in-between the two toys... he looks like he is showing of his muscles
> 
> *


Ha Ha Bethany. You are to funny. Indi with big mussels ...This reminds me of a song that has mussels in it...I'll look it up tomorrow and come back here and tell you I can't think of the name right now, but you made me laugh. Can I have a copy oh mussels Indigo please...


----------



## Impeckable

Bethanyi said:


> *What an excellent set of pictures Lyn
> I like the one where he is in-between the two toys... he looks like he is showing of his muscles
> 
> *


Looks like Deb has some competition with the photoshop images


----------



## PipSqueakZ

*He sure is one good-looking budgie! I just love the first preening pic! *


----------



## LynandIndigo

Impeckable said:


> Looks like Deb has some competition with the photoshop images


hey Pete. Should I use this for my next signature.. It does look like that deb now has some competiton. Indi looks funny..


----------



## LynandIndigo

PipSqueakZ said:


> *He sure is one good-looking budgie! I just love the first preening pic! *


Thank you Wendy... Indi loves his preening...


----------



## Budgiekeet

Really nice pictures Lyn. I like the preening and the hanging upside down on the boing best.


----------



## Impeckable

LynandIndigo said:


> hey Pete. Should I use this for my next signature.. It does look like that deb now has some competiton. Indi looks funny..


What you been feeding Indi, he looks almost as good as me


----------



## Bethanyi

*



Ha Ha Bethany. You are to funny. Indi with big mussels ...This reminds me of a song that has mussels in it...I'll look it up tomorrow and come back here and tell you I can't think of the name right now, but you made me laugh. Can I have a copy oh mussels Indigo please...

Click to expand...

Of course save it - its yours!




Looks like Deb has some competition with the photoshop images [/COLOR]

Click to expand...

Thanks Pete but Far from it! *


----------



## LynandIndigo

Impeckable said:


> What you been feeding Indi, he looks almost as good as me


ha Ha !!!!Everything Pete I give Indi the best seed.
I mix mine nothing but the best for Indi hear is my recipe.....Indi is better fed than I am..

1 Cup of Plain Canary seed.
1/2 of a cup of Jat Millet.
1/2 of a cup of White Millet.
A small amount of Hulled Oats.

I only mix this altogether and put it in a sealed air tight bag I only fill his seed dish up and put the rest away I top it up when it gets low.. He also has budgie crumbles he eats sometimes... In vegetables I give him corn, silver beat, snow peas, Apple, Carrot, I do give him broccoli to but I mix them around.. I give him fresh water every day.. He has health bells to.. Very spoilt budgie... I wanted a healthy budgie this time....


----------



## LynandIndigo

Budgiekeet said:


> Really nice pictures Lyn. I like the preening and the hanging upside down on the boing best.


Thank you Rick... I also like the preening photos Indi is interesting to watch when he is preening I try to capture a good photo sometimes...


----------



## eduardo

*Indi is the healthiest budgie and so handsome and funny!*


----------



## LynandIndigo

eduardo said:


> *Indi is the healthiest budgie and so handsome and funny!*


Thank you Dee. I'll have to record a new video of him for you all to see.. Indi is funny when he baths he baths like a duck....


----------



## FaeryBee

*Lyn,

Indi is definitely a photogenic little bird. :thumbsup:

Many of these pictures look very similar to other pictures of Indi you've posted in the past.hoto:

Perhaps Indi adopts the same poses :budge: whenever he sees you with your camera -- 
kind of like models have a certain set of "moves" and expressions they use during modeling sessions. 

Bethany,
Your Photoshopped Picture is EXCELLENT!! :thumbsup:
You've obviously been keeping your talent hidden. 

*


----------



## PuffyBudgie

As always, your budgie is so cute cute cute! I especially like the ones where he's preening his tail


----------



## nuxi

Bethanyi said:


> *What an excellent set of pictures Lyn
> I like the one where he is in-between the two toys... he looks like he is showing of his muscles
> 
> *


That's too funny! But I think the slogan should be "Got millet?" That would make a good advertising for millet.


----------



## Sammiejw

wow what amazing photos! I love his pictures! always looking camera ready! x


----------



## vic1viking

Oh Lyn yet more loveable photos of Indi I love them all so cute.


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *Lyn,
> 
> Indi is definitely a photogenic little bird. :thumbsup:
> 
> Many of these pictures look very similar to other pictures of Indi you've posted in the past.hoto:
> 
> Perhaps Indi adopts the same poses :budge: whenever he sees you with your camera --
> kind of like models have a certain set of "moves" and expressions they use during modeling sessions.
> 
> Bethany,
> Your Photoshopped Picture is EXCELLENT!! :thumbsup:
> You've obviously been keeping your talent hidden.
> 
> *


Yes Deb there are some new photos and some old photos in there.... I wanted to just post the good ones of Indi again.. Indi wasn't in the mood for taking photos yesterday as it was to hot so i added some old photos to make my thread more interesting... As there are a lot of new people on here that haven't seen them yet...I'll be taking some more photos of him today and next week so ill let the photos build up and wait till then..


----------



## LynandIndigo

PuffyBudgie said:


> As always, your budgie is so cute cute cute! I especially like the ones where he's preening his tail


Thank you..



nuxi said:


> That's too funny! But I think the slogan should be "Got millet?" That would make a good advertising for millet.


Thank you..



Sammiejw said:


> wow what amazing photos! I love his pictures! always looking camera ready! x


Thank you..



vic1viking said:


> Oh Lyn yet more loveable photos of Indi I love them all so cute.


Thank you..


----------



## Jo Ann

*My*

Hi, Lyn. That boy is not just sweet, he is down right sassy!!!! Great pics. I see he is keeping in shape on the exercize rings. Blessings, Jo Ann a:budge::hug::hug:nd Apollo


----------



## LynandIndigo

Jo Ann said:


> Hi, Lyn. That boy is not just sweet, he is down right sassy!!!! Great pics. I see he is keeping in shape on the exercize rings. Blessings, Jo Ann a:budge::hug::hug:nd Apollo


Thank you JoAnn Indi likes to keep up his exercises...


----------



## mattytude

Lovely pictures Lyn! Thanks for sharing


----------



## LynandIndigo

mattytude said:


> Lovely pictures Lyn! Thanks for sharing


Your Welcome Matt..


----------



## Jonah

Indi is a beautiful budgie Lyn...I think he get's more handsome every time I see him....thank you for sharing...


----------



## Jedikeet

Dun-dun-dun-dun (drum roll)! Ladies and gentlemen, boys and girls - Live from Austrailia - the land of kangaroos, koala bears, Men at Work, and Crocodile Dundee, TalkBudgie Productions now proudly presents the next superstar from the Land Down Unda...INDIGO the BudgieWonder from Bundaberg!:clap::jumping:arty3:arty2::woot:


----------



## LynandIndigo

Jonah said:


> Indi is a beautiful budgie Lyn...I think he get's more handsome every time I see him....thank you for sharing...


Thank you Bro... I think he is to...


----------



## jellyblue

So much personality packed into such a handsome fellow. I love his preening photos. His colors are so vivid. Thanks for sharing, Lyn.


----------



## PebbleCam

Oh my. What an absolutely gorgeous boy! 

I wish I had a better camera so I could post stunning pictures like these of my babies!


----------



## LynandIndigo

Jedikeet said:


> Dun-dun-dun-dun (drum roll)! Ladies and gentlemen, boys and girls - Live from Austrailia - the land of kangaroos, koala bears, Men at Work, and Crocodile Dundee, TalkBudgie Productions now proudly presents the next superstar from the Land Down Unda...INDIGO the BudgieWonder from Bundaberg!:clap::jumping:arty3:arty2::woot:


Wow I have just only seen this.. First thing I saw when I clicked in... Nick you are so funny and you made me laugh... Indi the budgieWonder.. Thank you for making my day,
..


----------



## LynandIndigo

jellyblue said:


> So much personality packed into such a handsome fellow. I love his preening photos. His colors are so vivid. Thanks for sharing, Lyn.


 Thank you..



PebbleCam said:


> Oh my. What an absolutely gorgeous boy!
> 
> I wish I had a better camera so I could post stunning pictures like these of my babies!


Thank you. I have a Sony cybershot camera HD


----------



## Mikey Did It

He is truly a beautiful budgie Lyn and you are an excellent photographer. I loved the preening pictures -- an unusual shot and very cute!!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vargur

Very nice photos Lyn!
Indi is indeed very very cute!!


----------



## justmoira

Oh Lyn, he is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## LynandIndigo

Mikey Did It said:


> He is truly a beautiful budgie Lyn and you are an excellent photographer. I loved the preening pictures -- an unusual shot and very cute!!
> Thanks for sharing.


Thank you.. I just love him to bits he is my dream budgie.



Vargur said:


> Very nice photos Lyn!
> Indi is indeed very very cute!!


Thank you Elma..



justmoira said:


> Oh Lyn, he is just gorgeous!!!


Thank you..


----------

